# ما أصل كلمة ’يا دوب‘ في العامية، بظنكم؟



## Silky_Sword

استوقفتني للتو كلمة ’يا دوب‘ في حديث شخص ليبي على الجزيرة، ففكرت بسؤال الجمع هنا عن الأصل الممكن للكلمة، وهي المستعملة في اللهجات الشامية والمصرية والليبية على ما يظهر؟ ولعل من تنوعاتها الأخرى: آدوبه (يا دوبه). وشكراً جزيلاً.​


----------



## Masjeen

ربما لها علاقة بكلمة يدب.. أي المشي ببطء

التالي منقول من معجم لسان العرب

دَبَّ النَّمْلُ وغيره من الحَيَوانِ على الأَرضِ، يَدِبُّ دَبّاً ودَبِيباً: مشى على هِينَتِه.
ودَبَبْتُ أَدِبُّ دِبَّةً خَفِيَّةً، وإِنه لخَفِيُّ الدِّبَّة أَي الضَّرْبِ الذي هو عليه من الدَّبِيبِ.
ودَبَّ الشيخُ أَي مَشَى مَشْياً رُوَيْداً.
ودَبَّ القومُ إِلى العَدُوِّ دَبيباً إِذا مَشَوْا على هيِنَتِهِم، لم يُسْرِعُوا.​


----------



## WadiH

مستخدمة في الحجاز كذلك بمعنى "للتوّ"، فيقال مثلاً دوبي رجعت البيت

لعلّها تركيّة​


----------



## Jawaher

أظن ان الاصل من الدأب وهو الجد والتعب والاستمرار في العمل والسير والمصريون يقولون مثلا يالله يا دوبك تلحق وتعني السرعة وفي الحين كما هو في اللهجة المغربية دابا يعني حالا وحتى في اللهجة الخليجية دوبه ،والله اعلم


----------

